# IVF/ICSI - 3 quick Qs



## caz1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi - small quick Qs. 
I start IVF with ICSI and TESE next month. I have slight PCOS - other than that ok (I think!). But basically no sperms except in a biopsy - where there were a few that woke up after a bit

I seem to be having one inj. on day 21 and then several smaller ones after p starts, a week later. 

but No sniffing!

They have said whoel process should take 4-5 wks

1. Everyone else seesm to be sniffing - not really bothered either way - but is there anything I should know?! Is one way more effective that another??

2. ahead of starting - is there anything me and hubbie should and shouldnt be doing. We are taking vits, and me folic and asprin

3. FinallY!!!! Silly Q but....Can I excercise (gym/ cycling) as normal throughout IVF? 

Sorry for daft Qs! 

thanks SO much!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



caz1 said:


> Hi - small quick Qs.
> I start IVF with ICSI and TESE next month. I have slight PCOS - other than that ok (I think!). But basically no sperms except in a biopsy - where there were a few that woke up after a bit
> 
> I seem to be having one inj. on day 21 and then several smaller ones after p starts, a week later.
> ...


----------

